# Cross wood coloring



## cryptolo (Nov 19, 2014)

Hello All,

     I have an issue with turning blanks that have been laminated together and with certain types of wood that have drastic contrasting colors. (Think black-white ebony)
     When I get to the sanding stage, because of the nature of sanding on a rotating mandrel the tiny bits of the darker material slide over on top of the lighter colored wood and get logged in the tiny sanding grooves and pits.This causes the lighter colored wood to be off color and not nearly as pretty.
     What can I do to make sure the darker color doesn't transfer over to the lighter colored wood?

Thanks in advance!
-Travis


----------



## butchf18a (Nov 19, 2014)

Seal with thin ca prior to sanding. Sanding sealer should also do the trick. You want to seal/fill the open grain so your sanding dust has no place to get trapped.

Jmoicbw-bidi


----------



## cryptolo (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm 100% sure your more knowledgeable here but wouldn't that prevent me from sanding the wood and getting a smooth surface?


----------



## thewishman (Nov 20, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## plantman (Nov 20, 2014)

cryptolo said:


> I'm 100% sure your more knowledgeable here but wouldn't that prevent me from sanding the wood and getting a smooth surface?



Sanding sealer or a coat of CA is used to seal any open grain, and ment to be sanded away and create a smooth even surface with the grained filled. It is also used to even out the color of woods being stained such as Oak and other open grained woods. If you are going to apply a finish such as CA as your top coat, your wood only needs to be sanded to about 600 grit. The CA, or any other finish over the top, is where you want to get the smoothest finish. Also don't sand with the lathe running you will only add radial rings to your blank that will show up after you put your finish on, as well as spreading the black onto the white. Sand from end to end with the lathe off. Some people apply only several coats of CA, others use 30 or more. Some sand to 600 others micro sand to 12,000. I have done them all, just depends on what I want to cover and how deep a shine I want.   Jim  S


----------



## cryptolo (Nov 20, 2014)

Awesome, I just joined this forum and I am pleasantly surprised with the speed and quality of feedback and support!!


----------



## NittanyLion (Nov 20, 2014)

Practice and get proficient with a razor sharp skew.  If done correctly, there is really no need to sand.  This is the best tip I ever got when I started turning pens.  Until then, sealing with thin CA will produce results that are close.


----------



## cryptolo (Nov 20, 2014)

I had truly never used a skew until today and I can already see its potential.


----------



## nativewooder (Nov 20, 2014)

A large number of members here have been in various types of woodworking since before you were a gleam in your Grandfather's eye!:biggrin:

You can also find an endless source of information by clicking the "Library" at the top of the Home page.:biggrin:


----------



## cryptolo (Nov 20, 2014)

nativewooder said:


> A large number of members here have been in various types of woodworking since before you were a gleam in your Grandfather's eye!:



My grandfather is the one who passed on the woodworking hobby to me, as the only grandchild that took it up I feel I need to keep the hobby going! :highfive:


----------



## wyone (Nov 20, 2014)

this is the BEST forum on the internet!  I have only been a member a short time, but have learned more than years of experience would have taught me.


----------



## robutacion (Nov 20, 2014)

cryptolo said:


> I'm 100% sure your more knowledgeable here but wouldn't that prevent me from sanding the wood and getting a smooth surface?



G'day mate,

Just a quick note on this issue, the function of a wood sanding sealer or a coat with a very thin CA, is to harden the wood surfaces and raise the soft hair's, particularly on the softer woods, this will allow from the sandpaper to cut cleanly those soft fibers, right to the base wood surface.  Withe the wood porous sealed, colour transitions won't be affected, a simple blow with a air gun or similar, will remove any of the loose sawdust created from the sanding, without making it stick to the wood surface porous therefore, you endup with a clean wood surface...!

Good luck...!

Cheers
George


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 21, 2014)

cryptolo said:


> Awesome, I just joined this forum and I am pleasantly surprised with the speed and quality of feedback and support!!


 


Neat.....ain't it!


Scott (plus 1 on the sanding sealer) B


----------

